# Cheddar Cheese Nacho Dip? Recipes please!



## Atomic Jed

Hello, does anyone have a recipe for nacho dip made from cheddar cheese? Not (Velveeta) I've tried to make it with a little milk, it's o.k. but it siezes up when it starts to cool. any suggestions? Thanx!


----------



## kitchenelf

Just so you'll know, any cheese dip like this is going to start to solidify when it cools.  You've got to keep it in a crockpot or keep it in a chafing dish with sterno under it.

What else are you putting in your dip besides cheddar cheese?  You can use a can of Rotel tomatoes/green chilies for a liquid plus some cumin, fresh cilantro, and a little taco seasoning or chili powder.  Then you can add cooked ground beef, kidney beans or black beans, I have even added a jar of salsa.

Do you want a recipe with meat in it?  You let me know and I'll post it for you.


----------



## Atomic Jed

Wow! thanx Kitchenelf! You're great! I welcome your good advice! Yum, cumin sounds smokilisious. Good idea you have with tomatoes, to add liquid to the mix. I too have added salsa, but that was in velveeta. Those canned, and "gas station" cheese dips have a good consistency, but we know they're filled with hydrogenated oils, chemicals, and junk. Yuck! I seek pure and real. Please post your cheese dip recipes,(at your conveniance.) Thanx!!! Atomic Jed!   Power to us all who cook! LOL!


----------



## ironchef

just do a search on yahoo or google for fondue recipes


----------



## Atomic Jed

Thanx Ironchef! I didn't think of those sites for recipes, but you did! Isn't communication a wonderful thing! Have you seen chef2chef site? Thank-you for sharing your knowledge and time! Happy Hollidays! Atomic Jed!


----------



## DampCharcoal

I whipped this up the other day.

1 lb cream cheese

1 lb extra sharp cheddar

3/4 cup milk (more or less may be needed for right consistency)

1-1/2 cups salsa or picante

Tobasco sauce

cayenne pepper

a dash or two liquid smoke

Throw it all together and melt over low heat stirring CONSTANTLY! This was an experiment that turned out surprisingly well (I usually screw up anything I make for the first time, see my cajun blackened catfish disaster in the "your personal worst" thread). I hope this works out well for anyone who tries it!


----------



## DampCharcoal

WHOOPS!!! Forgot the 2-3 cloves of garlic, crushed! How did I forget that???


----------



## lindatooo

Whoa Damp!  I just read your recipe to my DIL and she says she's had something similar which included browned Italian Sausage...and that it was marvelous!  TY for posting it!  Right up my alley!   


2


----------



## DampCharcoal

YW! Italian sausage, hmmmm? Sounds great, I'll be trying that soon! Instead of chips, I like to cut tortillas into wedges and fry them until they're a little crispy yet still pliable. That way they don't break when you scoop up a big glop of dip!


----------



## Thyme

This may not be a cheesy dip but it is one of THE best I have ever had!

5 oz.  Diced Tomatoes
1 bunch of green onions, chopped fine
1 Cup of Mayo
8 oz. Sharp Cheddar Cheese, grated (It has some cheese!)
1 large can of diced chillies
1 can of chopped black olives 
1 tsp. garlic powder

Mix well and put into a shallow oven safe dish.  Bake at 350 F for 30 minutes and serve with your favorite chips or crackers!

I hope someone will like it!

-Thyme


----------

